# Hello - this forum looks pleasant



## burtie (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi I am burtie

MH wise I have a schiz diagnosis.

I am middle-aged but young at heart. I like walking, cycling and vegan stuff.

That's me!


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome to TMH burtie! Glad you could join us. Hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## burtie (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks Ozzy47.

My friend @willowtigger introduced it to me.


----------



## willowtigger (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome, burtie, I'm glad you could make it here


----------



## madcap (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome im new too


----------



## burtie (Apr 30, 2021)

madcap said:


> Welcome im new too


welcome


----------



## Foxy (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi @burtie  so nice to meet you.


----------



## burtie (Apr 30, 2021)

Foxy said:


> Hi @burits so nice to meet you.


thanks - nice to meet you too.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## PGen98 (Apr 30, 2021)

It's nice to meet you, burtie, welcome to TalkMH


----------



## Gibby (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Gemma (May 1, 2021)

Welcome to Talk Mental Health @burtie


----------



## burtie (May 1, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## lavalamp (May 1, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## safeinsanity (May 1, 2021)

burtie said:


> Hi I am burtie
> 
> MH wise I have a schiz diagnosis.
> 
> ...


I can deal with schizophrenia, but vegan is where I draw the line! 😒

Just kidding @burtie 😛 ... Welcome aboard! 😊


----------



## Lunacie (May 1, 2021)

Welcome to the forum burtie!


----------



## Kyng (May 1, 2021)

Welcome to Talk MH, burtie! I hope you enjoy this place  .


----------



## pSyKo kAt (May 2, 2021)

Hi,burtie, my car's name is Gertie. LoL


----------



## Pinky (May 4, 2021)

Hello @burtie Welcome to the forum


----------



## safeinsanity (May 4, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (May 4, 2021)

Hi burtie welcome


----------

